# skype questions



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I want use skype to do some home genealogy and contact an out of town relative.
Does skype have the ability for me turn off my camera and put up a picture in its place so we can discus the image by voice? Would I be able to move my cursor around to point at stuff so the other end could see it.

Basically can I put my monitor to the output instead of the camera.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Put the camera and laser pointer on your hat rim. :vs_laugh:


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

I do do what you are asking using Webex and did it using Zoom as well. I have a Skype account but have used it for calls only. If you want to give it a try tomorrow PM me and we can give it a shot. I would guess you can because that is what I do on Webex calls and Zoom calls. I share my screen, which is an image or a file, and usually have my camera off, but not always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The relative is 93 years old. He knows how to use skype. If I can send an image instead of my camera with no interaction on his end that is the best option.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I had searched earlier with no results. A second search now show this.



> Can I share my screen on Skype?
> To share your screen:
> Make a voice call or video call to one of your contacts, click the + button in the call window, then choose Share screens. The other person will be able to see live video of what's on your screen, including your desktop and any programs you may have open.


So I guess I can do it. I will have to install Skype and give it a test with someone before I call him.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Dunno about personal use Skype, but when I've had to use it for office conference calls you can disable the camera and it just puts I think initials, or a name with a generic screen.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Sharing your desktop is a common thing to do in Skype - we use it all the time in the office with remote employees.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Check this link to make things go easier.

Skype screen sharing


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I tried it last night and it worked fine.
The only problem I did have was it was a three way skype and I could only see one of the other people's video. It worked OK because I could hear just fine.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You need another monitor.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I actually have two monitors connected to this PC.
One monitor had person one full screen and person two picture in the corner. Clicking the picture did not bring up video.
The other monitor had my screen as I was sharing it with others to show them some pictures and stuff.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

joed said:


> I actually have two monitors connected to this PC.
> One monitor had person one full screen and person two picture in the corner. Clicking the picture did not bring up video.
> The other monitor had my screen as I was sharing it with others to show them some pictures and stuff.


 Did you try making one big screen across both and then do a split screen? 

I am just guessing.


----------

